# Wart?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Can someone tell me what this is? Aspen is getting some sort of a wart right on his lip. Any ideas on how to get rid of it? Or do I have to take him to the vet?

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1158/4623542036_c7e9ef816a_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4622938199_915511cd45_b.jpg


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Considering how small it is I wouldn't take him to the vet right now, since they wont be able to do much about it, unless you want it surgically removed.

When did you first notice it? Has it gotten bigger? Does it seem to cause him pain or itchiness?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^I noticed it maybe about 3-4 days ago. Yeah, I think it has gotten bigger. Is there anything I can do to make it smaller?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, at this point I wouldn't do anything to it. If its something that *needs* to be taken off (ie cancer) it will need to get a bit bigger to even be able to do an accurate biopsy.

It looks to me like just a minor irritation at this point or possibly a bug bite. Does it seem to bother him?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Does it seem to bother him?


Not at all.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

My friend, who is a soon to be DVM, said it's an ingrown hair.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> My friend, who is a soon to be DVM, said it's an ingrown hair.


Its a possibility. Bailey gets them on occasion and I just pull the hair out with tweezers. If he will let you get a closer look at it and see if there is a hair that needs to be pulled...go ahead and try it.

At this point, if it were my dog...I would just keep an eye on it. To me it doesn't look like something serious enough to go the the doc. BUT if it starts to get bigger and bigger and changes color/shape...then I would take him in.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Its a possibility. Bailey gets them on occasion and I just pull the hair out with tweezers. If he will let you get a closer look at it and see if there is a hair that needs to be pulled...go ahead and try it.
> 
> At this point, if it were my dog...I would just keep an eye on it. To me it doesn't look like something serious enough to go the the doc. BUT if it starts to get bigger and bigger and changes color/shape...then I would take him in.


I'll see if there is a hair there that I can pull out. If not, then I'll just keep an eye on it. Thanks...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I'll see if there is a hair there that I can pull out. If not, then I'll just keep an eye on it. Thanks...


Anytime :wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I did pull out a hair from the center last night with some tweezers. He didn't mind it at all...

If an ingrown hair is the case, how long should it take for the wart thing to disappear?


----------

